# looking for frnds in joburg



## NafisShaikh (Mar 6, 2009)

hello everyone.....im Nafis..... looking for good frnds in joburg...coming in april there....


----------



## earn2k09 (Mar 18, 2009)

HI New to Join


----------



## earn2k09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello How are you?


----------



## NafisShaikh (Mar 6, 2009)

*hiii dear*



earn2k09 said:


> Hello How are you?


hi im fine.......wat about you...where r from n now where??????keep going


----------

